# Problem bei einer Java-Aufgabe (Fakultäten)



## milado (4. Jan 2011)

Hallo,
ich kann zwar mit Java Fakultäten berechnen, bei dieser Aufgabe habe ich aber so meine Probleme.:noe:???:L
Wäre nett wenn mit jemand helfen würde:

"Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das für alle Zahlen i = 1. . .20 folgende
Funktion f (i) = i! (Fakultät) berechnet und für jedes i eine Zeile ausgibt."

Vielen Dank schon im Voraus.
Gruß milado


----------



## milado (4. Jan 2011)

also wenn ichs versuche schaff ich es nur so weit, dass mir java nur 20! ausgibt und nicht eine liste aller fakultäten von 1 bis 20.


----------



## darekkay (4. Jan 2011)

Wenn du eine Funktion hast, die die Zahlen berechnet, dann nimm doch einfach eine For-Schleife, und berechne die Fakultät für jede Zahl von 1 bis 20 und gib sie anschließend aus..

Da du die Zahlen nur ausgeben musst, kannst du (abhängig von deiner Fakultät-Funktion) u.U. auch dort schon ein Sysout einfügen.


----------



## ARadauer (4. Jan 2011)

milado hat gesagt.:


> also wenn ichs versuche schaff ich es nur so weit, dass mir java nur 20! ausgibt und nicht eine liste aller fakultäten von 1 bis 20.



poste mal den code..


----------



## milado (4. Jan 2011)

ich weis jetzt wie es geht:
public class u1 {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */

		public static void main ( String[]args ){
			for(int n=1;n<=20;n++){ 
			long fakultaet = 1;

			for (int i=1; i<=n; i++) {fakultaet = fakultaet * i;}

			System.out.println("Die Fakultät von " + n + " ist " + fakultaet);



	}

}
}

so hab ichs vorher versucht:

public class Fakultaet  {
   public static void main(String [] args) {
	int n = 20; 
	long fakultaet = 1;

	for (int i=1; i<=n; i++) {fakultaet = fakultaet * i;}

	System.out.println("Die Fakultät von " + n + " ist " + fakultaet);
}
}


----------



## Landei (4. Jan 2011)

Bitte [JAVA] Tags verwenden!

Was darekkay meint ist sowas:

```
public class Fakultaet {
  public static void main(String [] args) {
      long fakultaet = 1;
      for (int i=1; i <= n; i++) {
          fakultaet = fakultaet * i;
          System.out.println("Die Fakultät von " + i + " ist " + fakultaet);
      }
   }
}
```


----------

